# Strange SpeedTest



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone get results like this?









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

rotarydial said:


> Anyone get results like this?
> 
> View attachment 19994
> 
> ...


The speedtest.net app is horribly inaccurate, it all depends on the server you connect to, some servers are overloaded etc.
I'd imaging that's what it is. I find rootmetrics coverage checker gives much more consistent speed test results.


----------



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> The speedtest.net app is horribly inaccurate, it all depends on the server you connect to, some servers are overloaded etc.
> I'd imaging that's what it is. I find rootmetrics coverage checker gives much more consistent speed test results.


Thx. Will check it out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

hi i use virign network for my internet . here my speed results
download=1.04Kbps
upload=0.77Kbps
i test my speed here Ip-details.com .i felt satisfied with my results.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know if speedtest.net is unreliable, maybe rather the 4G data network. Think about it, you never get consistent results on a cellular network speed test.

That said, using speedtest.net, I've gotten results from 1.1Mbps to 25.6Mbps...it's hit or miss.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

rotarydial said:


> Anyone get results like this?
> 
> View attachment 19994
> 
> ...


Mine are similar with even slower upload speed.


----------

